# Condom Bomber in Boston



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Woman Accused of Being Condom Bomber

Hey, at least she used protection.

Saying she was tired of men mistreating her, an ex-strip club waitress in Boston mailed condoms filled with a potentially explosive mixture to strip clubs, a TV station and other places, according to The Boston Globe.

Kimberly Lynn Dasilva, 40, said she just "couldn't take it anymore" in FBI documents unsealed in the city's U.S. District Court on Tuesday.

None of the condom bombs — a mix of gasoline and drain cleaner that can explode when combined — actually went off, authorities said.

Cops also said Dasilva told them she hadn't thought they would work.

Dasilva, a single mother of two teens, referred questions to her attorney when The Globe got in touch with her on Tuesday. The lawyer had no comment.

According to FBI affidavits, a strange package showed up at the Bridgewater State College admissions office on Sept. 21 — with a note inside saying "Boom." Workers evacuated the building and the State Police Bomb Squad was called in when a fluid was seen leaking from the package.

(Story continues below)

ADVERTISEMENTS
Advertise Here 

The next day at the Brockton postal annex, five more parcels containing the risky rubbers were found, according to the FBI documents.

The packages were addressed to The Outlaws motorcycle club in Taunton, local TV station WFXT, Boston radio station WXKS-FM, and two strip clubs — The Foxy Lady in Brockton and Alex's in Stoughton.

State police troopers and FBI agents raided the alleged condom bomber's home, finding letters hidden in her bedroom's ceiling tiles allegedly linking her to the mailings. Cops arrested Dasilva, who used to work at The Foxy Lady and Alex's, last Friday night.

U.S. Magistrate Judge Robert B. Collings released her last Monday on $10,000 bond, scheduling a hearing Feb. 23.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> Woman Accused of Being Condom Bomber
> 
> Hey, at least she used protection.
> 
> ...


Between the Outlads and The Foxy Lady she's really out to piss off the wrong people. :alcoholi:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What the duece?


----------

